

The Best 20+ Icon Designers & UI Ninjas - mancuso5
http://www.inspiredm.com/2009/06/08/the-best-20-icon-designers-ui-ninjas/

======
edave
I know that the skill sets overlap some, but icons laid out in a window does
not make you an interface designer.

